# Teen Vaping : what the numbers say



## Silver (19/3/19)

Saw an interesting article referenced by Phil Busardo 

Its from the Ashtray Blog

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2019/03/teen-vaping-epidemic.html

In essence they are saying that the number of teens taking up vaping regularly is not big at all.
And interestingly, the number of teen never smokers that take up vaping is also very small

Interesting article with some good graphs and charts on vaping in the US, UK and Australia

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Elmien (19/3/19)

I think people are jumping on this "epidemic" train without looking at the big picture. I have seen other articles that also say that most of these numbers are not showing regular users but rather someone who has tried it. Teenagers are known to be rebellious and will try anything they are told not to use. Most smokers started smoking in their teens and it looks like vaping is also helping to lower the smoking numbers in this age group. I think there are many issues with teens that need more attention than them vaping. There are other substances that teens use or abuse that are much more harmful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

